# What human foods can dogs not eat



## finoni9 (Sep 5, 2008)

OK I know about chocolate and grapes but what other things should they not be eating..............


----------



## judetheobscure (Feb 24, 2009)

onions.......


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

Garlic, ginger............... raw ginger that is, I gave mine ginger tablets for travel sickness..........


----------



## reddogsX3 (May 18, 2008)

liver if given in to larger quantity can be toxic!!!!!!


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

reddogsX3 said:


> liver if given in to larger quantity can be toxic!!!!!!


ooh, didn't know that!!!!!!


----------



## Felix (Feb 8, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> Garlic


Garlic is actually great for dogs and keeps fleas off because they don't like garlicy blood. My girl gets garlic a couple of times a week because I steam her rice with garlic, and she loves it. She even picked up and ate a bit of raw garlic that had dropped on the floor when I was cooking once..


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

How sure are you on the liver front please - Im currently bulking my pups food up on this!!

Rasisns are another BIG no no

very useful and succinct list here
http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+1659&aid=1030

it does say bones should not be fed ----- ??? little unsure now

Just found this which totally contradicts the above link!!!!
http://www.skansen.com/nutrition/diet.htm


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)

Raw meaty bones are absoloutly fine such as chicken wings, necks, lamb ribs etc - the big big bones (leg of lamb lmao) should be just to chew rather than eat.

Garlic needs to be fed in huge quantities to be toxic, and a small amount can be beneficial too. 

Liver is absoloutly fine, but like everything moderation is the key. Liver contains large amounts of vitamin A (i think) which can be dangerous if overdosed on.

Raisins and grapes are a no-no

Onions shouldnt be fed (same family as garlic but more toxic)

hope it helps x


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Onions are another thing that has to be fed in quite large quantities, so if you had a bit of left over stew with some onion in it would be ok, but obviously raw onions in large amounts aren't good.

Grapes and any dried varieties, so don't forget things like fruit cakes and mince pies.

Chocolate, particularly dark chocolate, and cocoa derivatives, so the stuff made from cocoa husks to put on your garden borders is very poisonous (and the bags don't carry any warning).

Xylitol, sugar free additive stuff in mints and chewing gum.

Macademia nuts.

Broccolli in great amounts, and the green leafy bits of tomato plants.

It is vitamin A in liver, its also because it purfies the blood and fed raw will carry toxins, which are tolerable in small amounts but large amounts are not good, as said.

Apple pips.

Can't think of any more but will add if I do.


----------



## reddogsX3 (May 18, 2008)

Foods Toxic to Dogs


----------



## finoni9 (Sep 5, 2008)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Xylitol, sugar free additive stuff in mints and chewing gum.


There goes Rocky's daily packet of chewing gum


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

Any type of booze. You can't give a dog booze.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)

Lily's Mum said:


> Any type of booze. You can't give a dog booze.


no it would be a waste


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)

ok its not a food but many household plants are toxic so you need to be careful there - poinsettia springs to mind, although i know there are many others.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

finoni9 said:


> OK I know about chocolate and grapes but what other things should they not be eating..............


It's the grape seeds that cause the problems. Grapeseed oil should be avoided, it can be in salad dressings.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

LittleMissSunshine said:


> Garlic, ginger............... raw ginger that is, I gave mine ginger tablets for travel sickness..........


My dog loves ginger oat biscuits (Nairns) and stem ginger ice cream from Wallings of Cockerham - probably the best ice cream in the universe!


----------

